# (selbstdefinierten) dialog per button aufrufen



## alex-t (15. Jul 2004)

ich will im applet einstellungen einer applikation vornehmen können. in einer toolbar befinden sich die buttons, über die verschiedene dialoge aufgerufen werden sollen. unter anderem: farbeinstellungen, postitionsauswahl, etc.

meine fragen:
wie kann ich z.b. mit hilfe des jbuilders oder netbeans solche "zusatzdialoge" vorfertigen und diese dann auf knopfdruck aufrufen lassen?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jul 2004)

Für die Farbeinstellungen würde ich einfach den vorgefertigten Dialog JColorChooser verwenden:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JColorChooser.html

Um selbst einen Dialog zu erstellen, erzeugst Du eine neue Klasse, die von JDialog erbt. Diese kannst Du dann genau wie ein JFrame ganz nach Deinen Wünschen gestalten. Anzeigen kannst Du so einen Dialog indem Du seine show-Methode aufrufst.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JDialog.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jul 2004)

Sieh mal, hier habe ich eine Anleitung geschrieben:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6540


----------



## alex-t (15. Jul 2004)

danke euch, sind schon fragen aufgekommen, aber ich recherchiere noch weiter...


----------

